# Book Traders



## 3rd Herd (5 Aug 2007)

Just some thoughts as Friday I was checking out some of my favorite book haunts. I came across a fairly complete selection of James Lucas's works. I wanted one to add to my collection Das Riech, but, I ended up getting a couple more plus another copy of Paul Adair's Hitler's Greatest Defeat. Now I paid 2.99 for each anyone got something to trade ? I have also noticed in the past while some other interesting books for under 10.00 a piece such as Hitler Moves East, Backs to the Wall, Gates of Stalingrad. I am looking for a copy of Fall's Street without Joy  as mine seems to have disappeared.


----------

